# Brandy's having a painful surgery



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Baby.... Sorry I dont have any information on it .. but please keep us posted.... she will be in our thoughts!!!!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

I think you are doing the right thing.... by having the sugery you can help keep her from recurring infection. it is always hard to know your sweet girl will be in some pain, but with meds and all the TLC you will give her she will come through it with flying colors!!! keep us updated


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh yucky, poor Brandy


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Poor girl. That is a tough decision, but like a_and_b2004 said, it is good to go ahead and have it done if it will prevent further difficulties. She'll experience some pain, and it will be tough to witness that during her recovery. But you've got Jenna and Charlie to help lift her spirits, and they will make a difference. It's important that you all remain upbeat during her recovery, even if she is showing signs of pain.

One thing that is probably not very comforting to know until Brandy's recovery is over: Dogs have an unbelievably high tolerance for pain. I know, that doesn't help the way you feel about the upcoming surgery. That fact sure didn't help me when Dottie had an allergic reaction to the pain medication given to her in post-op for her spay surgery. For more than 24 hours, we encouraged her to eat something, ANYTHING, so she could have some different pain medication. When you see a chowhound like Dottie spit out a bite of freshly cooked chicken, you know that girl is hurting.

But she finally ate, and then after a few days it was the old problem that you want to have: she felt so good that she didn't want to be still. I imagine Brandy will do the same kind of thing. We'll be thinking about her.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope everything will go well. Our Kia went through very painful surgery as well, not that long ago and now is fine and even that she also had close to 50 stitches, now you hardly see it.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....I hope it all goes well, too. That sure doesn't sound like a very easy situation there.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. At least with you, my 'virtual' friends, I don't feel quite as alone with all this.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Sending my thoughts and positive vibes for a quick recovery for Brandy.. Hopefully the surgery will be her saving grace in the long run!:wavey:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Poor baby. I'm sure she will be fine.Just think of the care she will get from you.She will be spoiled for sure.
Our Thoughts and prayers will be with both you and Brandy.
Shane & Lee


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am sorry that she has to go through that, but you are certainly doing the right thing for her. In fact everyone on here has a lucky dog with owners that care.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I can understand where you're coming from. I've always dreaded the times when mine have been spayed. I fret and worry like an old hen. And Abby's spay is coming up in 3 weeks!

But in the long run, Brandy will definitely be better off. Two weeks of pain/discomfort will be better than life-long episodes of UTI's and vaginal infections. All of us women know how uncomfortable those are. :yuck: I'll be thinking of you and Brandy next Thursday and beyond. Keep us informed!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It has too be so tough for you and her. But I'm thinking that she's going to be soooo much more comfortable when she's healed.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The poor baby. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Brandy. Know that she has you and think about if she didnt. Someone else might have just let her go on suffering. So by doing this, you are still giving her all the love you promised her. She knows that. She knows that you are doing this to make her feel so much better in the long run. Try and keep upbeat and Brinkley and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> On the slightly funny side, they shaved the area to get a closer look. So now when she stands and feels that extra breeze, she immediately sits back down. She can't figure out what that strange sensation is!


I think I missed this part of your post the first time I read it.....your post was so somber....that it was kinda nice to get a smile at the end.....

I really do hope it all works out for her in the long run, though......

Rick


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I always try to find something to smile about, and most of the time Brandy makes it easy. She's a natural born clown.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I always try to find something to smile about, and most of the time Brandy makes it easy. She's a natural born clown.


I agree with that.....life's too short to always look at the negative aspect of everything....


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> But how was I to know that she'd spend most of her life in vet's offices and surgical suites?


Hopefully having the surgery will keep her out of the vet's office in the future. You are definitely doing the right thing. Woody had hip surgery at 6 months of age, and I know how hard it is to leave your baby at the vet's office when the time comes. And then, to see those sad puppy dog eyes when they come out of the anasthesia  . But it will soon be over, and Brandy will be on her way to being a happier, healthier dog! 

Best of luck, keep us posted!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, man, Brandy's Mom, I am really sorry to hear about poor Brandy's problems. I'm like you - all I want for our Tabitha is a happy-go-lucky existance and none of these real world problems!! All the best to both of you!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Today's the day. I dropped her off this morning. She is such a sunny, happy kid. She just sat like a good girl, smiling at everyone. She even wagged her tail when they walked her away. 

I don't expect to hear from the doc until this evening, and I won't get to pick her up until tomorrow morning. 

Even with two remaining at home, today will be one very LONG day. Brandy is my sunshine.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Don't let the worry weaken your heart.Brandy will come through this fine.We are with you as if we were there by your side.Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and Brandy all day.
With Love,
Shane & Lee


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You bet our prayers and thoughts are with you and your precious Brandy.. I know just what you feel. When we went to get a male puppy (Hunter) the little female crawled up in hubby's lap, licked his face and he was a goner. So was I and we got her as well. This was Oct. 1999. In the spring of 2000 we had had spayed. In Jan. 2001 she had the surgery on her knee for luxating patella. I felt so sorry for her trying to bend that knee to do her business. Then a little over a year later, her other knee had to be operated on and this was even a bigger operation--had to cut the tibia crest and torque the tibia and insert permanent pins on top of deeping the grove, reparing a ligament, tightening the joint. Then not to long after she had healed, she got her annuals and had the severe reaction and we almost lost her (April 2002). And she has had allergies (has a hot spot right no. Gets one every srping when it greens up.)

We call her our million dollar girl. Not only the vet bills, but she gets the meds for her joints every day to try to slow down her arthritis. Hubby says "God knew this little girl was in for a life of medical problems and that is why He had her get in mylap---He knew we would fall in love with her and take care of her no matter how much it cost." Would we have taken her knowing what was ahead? You bet your last dollar. we would have. Our hearts were gone the minute she licked his face and I saw her do it.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Try not to worry so much, she'll be fine!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We're thinking about Brandy tonight...and you and the rest of the pack. We hope you all have a peaceful night.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Robin - have you heard from the vet on how the surgery went? We're thinking about you and saying healing prayers for Brandy.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, all. Brandy's was the last surgery yesterday, and I didn't hear anything until close to 7 p.m.! The surgery went without complications, but we must call first before we can plan to pick her up to make sure she's still okay this morning. I haven't even been able to talk with the surgeon yet. 

The only thing I know for sure is that they're sending her home with narcotics so she'll probably be knocked out the first few days of her recovery, which is probably a good thing. 

Jenna keeps searching the house for her. She actually misses her sister!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Good to hear that it went okay.... Will be great when she gets home, but it will be a problem trying to keep Jenna from bothering poor Brandy. Our thoughts and prayers have been and will continue to be with you. Moose, Sandy, and their family........:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy's home. And now we start, drumroll, 4 WEEKS of no activity!!!! How??!!!! 

Jenna has already tried to help her by taking the plastic cone from her head. Jenna also can't understand why Brandy can't play. 

Oh, and Brandy REALLY wants to play! We had to ask the doc for sedatives to get us through the first critical days. They shaved part of her tail too so it won't get in the way while she heals. She looks so pathetic.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh No. No PLAY!!!! And here I was worried about the operation. Poor Brandy. Poor Jenna. Perhaps if you got her a bunch of new and exciting chew toys that would help. Poor girl. But I'm soooo happy she had the procedure. It has got to make her a more comfortabe girl in the future.

Good Luck and keep us informed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When KayCee had to be inactive, totaly for 4 weeks with her first knee surgery and then 6 weeks with the 2ed, we kept her tied on short leash to sofa leg. When we adopted Honey and a month later found she had heartworms and had to have the injections, and then NO activity for 6 weeks, we kept her in wire crate in livingroom. She was just a year old and full of energy and it was very hard on her because she didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sandra, how did you keep the dogs from interacting when you untiled KayCee or released Honey? For instance, to go outside? My two are chomping at the bit to get at each other.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad she's okay! GOOD LUCK keeping her from playing, that's going to be quite a job ...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's my girl, not looking to happy about her new wardrobe, or her new haircut.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Poor Baby! I hate those cones,they look like something from Saturday Night Live. 
Thank God that she is OK and is doing well. Good Luck on keeping her still,a short leash tied to the couch next to you is the only thing I've been able to do.It's hard to keep them quiet when they feel good.
We knew she would pull through fine,
Shane & Lee


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

She may not like her new look but I am sure she appreciates what you did for her.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, she looks so sad, but she'll figure out in a little while that it's for her own good


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh poor Brandy! She looks so sad. Actually she still looks a little "out of it". But it's good that she feels well enough to want to play with Jenna even though she's not allowed. I hope that the surgery was successful and that all of her problems are solved.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, thinking of your baby! I'm just glad it over, and now she can recover. She's had more then her share to deal with, and I hope this is the end of it.

Big hugs to your beautiful girl!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I got no sleep last night. That darned cone hit the sides of Brandy's metal kennel all night long. 

We've resorted to putting leashes on both Jenna and Brandy, with my husband holding one dog and me holding the other. We're getting nothing done except hold the dogs apart. 

Brandy can't even enjoy a bone because she can't get her paws near enough to her face to hold it. 

I don't know how I'll handle things come Monday morning when I'm alone with all three, and trying to work.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

{{{{{{Robin}}}}}}


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

There are other ways to keep her from licking her stiches.They make a soft collar that wraps the entire neck and prevents it from bending.Also,if you are with her and watching,why not remove the cone so she can eat or have a bone.
We have only had to use a cone on one of our furkids and then it was only for a day and a half.
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought the soft "No Bite" straight collar. It prevents her from getting her mouth to the stitches, but she can still reach it with her tongue. 

When she's less painful, I might be able to remove the cone. Right now, she's after the area constantly. The only time I can safely take it off is to give her food and water. THAT will distract her from just about anything!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I had a furkid that needed to wear the cone and she adapted to it with no problem. She figured out that if she put her head down to the food or water she let the cone hit the floor and push it up her neck some. Then she could reach the food. She was called my radar dog for about a week.

It is amazing how well they adapt.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy's been like the proverbial bull in a china closet, although she also figured out how to get into her bowls. She forgets the cone is there, and knocks into us, Jenna and everything else with its sharp edges. 

Last night was another restless night with the cone raking across the metal kennel. That's even after we gave her a sedative. So I got no sleep for the second night in a row.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, this is rough. On one hand, it is great that Brandy is feeling like playing. If the opposite were true, it would be bad news indeed. She really came through the surgery well. 

The short-leash and crate confinement are both good. For an active Golden, the choices are limited when it comes to slowing them down. Perhaps Jenna will calm down after another day or so. 

We've had similar challenges with foster dogs. For example, how do you bring in a new young dog who has just been neutered? How do you conduct introductions? My two are very hospitable, and they love to wrestle. Well, as crazy as it may sound, I always have a little talk with my two right before the new dog arrives. It goes something like this: "We're bringing a dog here who needs help. He has just had surgery that both of you can identify with, and so there will be no play until I say so. I am expecting you to help us take care of this dog. You are both responsible for helping teach the routine. Barrington, you are in charge of teaching things like climbing the stairs---and playing, when I say it's time. Dottie, you are in charge of teaching the rules. I am going to lean heavily on both of you."

Now, that sounds like I am completely nuts. But as soon as the new dog wants to wrestle, I can shut it down quickly because Barrington looks at me before engaging in the play. As we near the end of the no-activity period, I allow "head wrestling." That is, both dogs on the floor, laying down, and going at each other lightly.

When the restriction period is done, it is so fun to tell Barrington "Go for it! GET HIM!" He looks at me like, "Are you sure?" By that time, the foster dog is usually going after him, and the game is on.

Do Brandy and Jenna like to chew together? Our two are content to work on nylabones for long periods at a time, chewing in close proximity to each other. That would be a good activity for them...unless Brandy's cone would get in the way. Ugh.

So, it's gonna be a tough four weeks, no matter how you slice it. But I'm betting that Jenna will relax after a little while. I hope she will. You've got your hands full for sure. It is great news that Brandy did so well.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Jeffrey. I always appreciate your thoughtful posts. 

Jenna has accepted that Brandy can't play right now. In fact, she doesn't like being hit with that darned cone any more than we do, so she dodges Brandy whenever possible. 

Brandy can't get her paws close enough to her mouth to enjoy a bone, so she's very bored. Once the incision stops being a constant bother to her, I'll try her with the No Bit cervical collar. 

Quite honestly, I don't see the wisdom in the four week recovery period. She gets her stitches out after 10 days. I'll ask for a reprieve then from her regular vet. 

She was released for full activity just 7 days after having a 24" incision in her abdominal area.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Just an update. This surgery was intended to stop any further cases of vaginitis, but it still did not address (nor did it cure) her frequent accidents in the house. 

Yesterday, she had three accidents. Two the day before. One was in her kennel, which she never does. I took her outside before I put her in her kennel, and we were gone less than two hours. 

This morning, she peed in her kennel again the moment she awoke. 

During the day, she does ring the bells when she needs to go. But unless I get to her immediately, she can't hold it. 

I'm getting so darned frustrated. I want this mystery solved. Not only are we dealing with the clean-up again daily, but it's the cost of all the tests. I'll bet we've paid for a European vacation for the vets, and she's only 15 months old. 

One more frustration: Jenna now feels the need to pee (mark) on top of Brandy's accidents. 

I've got to find a solution and fast!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Brandy is being treated for vaginitis, and our vet strongly suggested that she have surgery to correct her external genitalia. Her vulva is tucked and flapped, trapping urine.



I am assuming Brandy had an inverted vulva. Usually if the female goes through a heat cycle, it corrects itself and surgery is not necessary. 

Did your Vet say she whether she had an Ectopic ureter (a condition that instead of connecting to the urinary bladder, the ureter transporting urine from the kidney connects to the vagina so that there is no urine storage)? Did you get a second opinion concerning the surgery? 

I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Her vulva had an extra flap at skin. We actually got three opinions -- all that it would not have corrected itself. 

She had exploratory surgery at 9 months, and an ectopic ureter was ruled out. In fact, I believe they've ruled out anything in her urinary system. 

My major concern at this point is her liver. Immediately after her blood tests showed no anomolies, they discovered bacterial hepatitis, which was never treated because no one bothered to tell us about it. 

Her vet seems unconcerned as long as the blood tests are normal. But liver problems can present with excessive thirst and urination.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm curious as if any of the Vets stated if the extra flap of skin was hereditary? 

I certainly hope you find an answer. I hate when my dogs are not at 100 % ...I feel so helpless  I'll send good thoughts your way. Keep me posted and I hope there is a happy ending!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

No one mentioned if the flap was heriditary. My concern was "if this is wrong, what ELSE might not have formed properly?" 

I only know that when you shop for a puppy, that's probably the last place you think to examine!!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Finally a diagnosis that makes perfect sense!!!! 

Brandy is 15 months old, and has a life-long history of excessive water consumption and urination, accidents in the house, and a very high urinary pH. She's had two surgeries, a liver biopsy, and numerous tests that have mostly been negative. 

After consulting with the leading veterinary urologist in the country, as well as a vet from Hills, my vet called me with the good news: they believe all she has is a "low grade urea plasma infection". This diagnosis fits every single one of her symptoms -- including the bacterial hepatitis that was found last fall. 

This type of bacteria doesn't show up on any of the typical tests or cultures. But it would cause the burning urination (ie frequency) and the high pH. 

A month on Baytril should cure her! 
Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohk, that is great news for that poor little girl who has been thru so much. I hope this puts an end to all her problems.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wonderful news for both of you!! she is so lucky to have you....i am so glad she will finally be better


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!!! And simple treatment-it doesn't get any better than that! I'm so happy for the two of you! Good luck.

Peggy


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great that you finally know what Brandy's problem is... Now that you know hopefully treatment will go quick and she will be on the road to full recovery.


----------

